
From 0 to ICO, in 10 days - yazinsai
https://yazin.co/vc-ico-idea/
======
sharemywin
One question I had was legal perspective. Can't you get in trouble with the
SEC for "selling" stock? Esp. if US non-accredited investors.

------
yazinsai
Author here. Feel free to shoot any questions about anything you're curious
about. Learned a ton, and tried to share it all here.

~~~
sharemywin
Seems like you got a pretty good starting point.

I wouldn't give up...

~~~
yazinsai
Thanks! Perhaps with another idea, this could take off.

~~~
sharemywin
Micro ICOs

Micro Goals: $1000-$50000.

